# Top Unaccredited Seminaries



## rpeters (Dec 23, 2013)

What would you say are the top 10 unaccredited seminaries?


----------



## arapahoepark (Dec 23, 2013)

Greenville probably at the top from what I hear


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Dec 23, 2013)

Robert,

Since I have attended neither these or any other seminary at this point, I don't feel qualified to speak intelligently, either positively or negatively about any of these. Hence, I offer you 10 without ranking, in no particular order. 

Having said all of that, I personally am friends with one who has been to Greenville, and I have been able to see his life and ministry up close. Combine this with the excellent chapel sermons that I have benefited from delivered by Dr. Pipa, the hospitable and warm spirit I met while registering for the upcoming Spring Theology Conference '14 and the opportunity that I will have to tour the seminary and meet the faculty at that time, please know that I give you this list as one already biased toward Greenville...

Below are the 10 and their accompanying websites. Many could probably list ten additional ones. These are just 10 that I could think of. Let me also say that many on the board and beyond will have differing opinions on the strength of these seminaries and even if whether or not they should even be on this list. Also keep in mind that a couple of these are either going through the process of accreditation or have been approved and will be accredited soon. I encourage you to do your own prayerful research and diligent questioning and investigating from the folks who know. Trusting in the Lord and seeking the wisdom/counsel of your pastors/elders is also a good way to go. 

In Him,

Craig

Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary
Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary

Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary
https://puritanseminary.org/

The North American Reformed Seminary
| The North American Reformed Seminary

Whitfield Theological Seminary
Whitefield College & Theological Seminary

Midwest Center for Theological Studies
Midwest Center for Theological Studies: Owensboro, KY

Reformed Baptist Seminary
Reformed Baptist Seminary - Home

Ligonier Academy
Study Reformed Theology at Ligonier Academy

Reformed International Theological Seminary
http://www.reformation.edu/

The Bethlehem Institute
The Bethlehem Institute

Virginia Beach Theological Seminary
Virginia Beach Theological Seminary (VBTS)


----------



## Dearly Bought (Dec 23, 2013)

SolamVeritatem said:


> Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary
> https://puritanseminary.org/



Please note the following:



> "PRTS has been an Associate Member of the Association of Theological Schools (ATS) since June 2010. Candidacy Status was granted in February 2012, which permitted PRTS to commence a two-year Self-Study process aimed at achieving full Accreditation Status.
> 
> PRTS completed and submitted its extensive Self-Study Report with 151 Appendices in March 2013. After review, ATS staff recommended to its Board that an on-site inspection visit be scheduled. A team of four inspectors has now been appointed and they will spend four days inspecting our seminary, the Lord willing, November 18–21, 2013. Based upon satisfactory results from this on-site inspection of PRTS (and likely follow-up enhancement work), recommendation will be made to the ATS Board for full accreditation.
> 
> ...


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Dec 26, 2013)

Bryan,

Thanks for the response, but this was noted, hence this original statement to Robert:

"Also keep in mind that a couple of these are either going through the process of accreditation or have been approved and will be accredited soon."

Thanks anyway though, and a blessed New Year to you and yours. 

In Him,

Craig


----------

